# Some of the best shots are the ones you don't plan



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Every once in a while you get that one shot that turns out awesome and you didn't over think it. Last Sunday I went out to Houston Raceway to watch a friend's kids compete in the junior dragster bracket racing. As i was waiting for his kids to roll in to the staging area, I caught a glimpse of this young lady waiting for the single to roll into the staging area. I noticed her eyes were focused on the task at hand. I didnt have time to really think about the camera settings so I pointed the camera and shot it. After a little post processing to lighten up the face from the shadows, I played a little bit with the raw file and could not be happier with the result. I have no idea who this young lady was but the focus and concentration on her face said she was ready to get it done. I wish the limits of the file size here wouldn't affect the quality so much but, this is one of my favorite shots this year.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty good shot. Focus point was dead on at the eyes.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

the vehicle, helmet, and glare compliment her eyes. The circumstances highlight her concentration glooming from her eyes. I bet her family would appreciate that pic.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I'm not to big on social media...but I'd do my best to get that on the tracks social media pages in order for her or her family to have a chance to see/obtain it. Excellent photo!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

There are some special effects that keep central focus and have the rest radiate, spiral or whatever. That might make this more interesting. The majority of image is blown-out overexposed which detracts from what you wanted to achieve.


----------

